# What's your recent musical discovery?



## Rmania (Jul 1, 2016)

What band or artist have you recently discovered and haven't taken off repeat?  what has been your earworm?

For me this week it's been a band called The Knife (Specifically the album called 'Deep Cut')

It's always fun to know what new music people find out


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 1, 2016)

panda, panda, panda, PANDA


----------



## Rmania (Jul 1, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> panda, panda, panda, PANDA


Panda?...


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 1, 2016)

Rmania said:


> Panda?...


It's a wrap song, 220 mil views on YT


----------



## Taweran (Jul 1, 2016)

This! I can't stop listening this!


----------



## Rmania (Jul 1, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> It's a wrap song, 220 mil views on YT


is it by Desiigner?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 1, 2016)

Can't stop listening
It's called, Nintendocore


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 1, 2016)

Rmania said:


> is it by Desiigner?


Yup


----------



## Rmania (Jul 1, 2016)

Taweran said:


> This! I can't stop listening this!


hahaha brilliant, i've never heard this before.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 1, 2016)

Wolf Alice and 



 Lonely the brave , would have to be my most recent , but because bitch and complain that they are just regurgitating the 90's but i think they are really good.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Helios276 (Jul 1, 2016)

They're both new bands based in the UK.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 1, 2016)

Taweran said:


> This! I can't stop listening this!


That is the best thing since shia labeouf.


----------



## Rmania (Jul 1, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Wolf Alice and
> 
> 
> 
> Lonely the brave , would have to be my most recent , but because bitch and complain that they are just regurgitating the 90's but i think they are really good.


I quite liked the Wolf Alice video you posted, I've added it my "to get" list


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 1, 2016)

If counting "surprising" ones, two recent albums by Neil Cicierega come to mind. Y'know, that guy who made stupid "animutations", created Potter Puppet Pals, gave us some weird memes like BRODYQUEST and Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny, etc. I always considered him some kind of nerdy dude who excels mainly at parodies, but when I listened to some of music he created or mashed up, it just sorta blew my mind. He's both a good musician and exceptional producer, I just didn't expect this kind of quality from a guy who's primarly known as silly Internet comedian.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 1, 2016)

Russian Folk Music..... i have no idea why.... just caught my attention


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

Gotta say this is _AMAZINGLY_ well done. Like shit, I love me some spicy memes and Daft Punk but this is on another level


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 1, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Russian Folk Music..... i have no idea why.... just caught my attention


I think you should check Аквариум and Аукцыон - two legendary folk rock bands here in Russia. First one is more "folky" and epic, more or less like Mike Oldfield, while later is a subtle, indie-influenced music (think of Wilco or Neutral Milk Hotel, though both bands were actually created later than Аукцыон).


----------



## Taweran (Jul 1, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Russian Folk Music..... i have no idea why.... just caught my attention


Oh really? can I hear it?


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 1, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> I think you should check Аквариум and Аукцыон - two legendary folk rock bands here in Russia. First one is more "folky" and epic, more or less like Mike Oldfield, while later is a subtle, indie-influenced music (think of Wilco or Neutral Milk Hotel, though both bands were actually created later than Аукцыон).


Thanks bud, I'll check it out. I've kept myself to stuff like the Cossacks song, but i should definitely broaden my horizons


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 1, 2016)

Taweran said:


> Oh really? can I hear it?


Refer to the post above.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 1, 2016)

Taweran said:


> Oh really? can I hear it?


I sometimes listen to stuff from the Red Army Choir, not folk i know, but its where it started off for me. That or you can see the stuff just posted


----------



## Rmania (Jul 3, 2016)

I was catching up on a radio station i listen to earlier today whilst reading a book and this came on. I bought it straight away and it made reading rather relaxing.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fpinklizardmusic%2Ffucu-rocker%2F


----------



## Athos Greenwoof (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm more of a classical music guy, but I rediscovered Within Temptation recently and the songs bring me a lot of nostalgic memories (I used to listen to their music years ago). Also a friend showed me a couple of Spanish folk metal bands, and as long as they don't contain any screaming, i can get to enjoy the songs a lot (don't ask why they have to be Spanish, they just seem more folk-y and I understand the language)


----------



## ThatOneDutchDude (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm primarily a Metalhead, with some mainstream stuff that I like (Stromae, Avicii, Adelle, etc.) but recently I've come across some really aggressive EDM, called Hardcore. I've known about it a long time since it was the main form of House in The Netherlands for a long time in the 90's, but only recently have I found a DJ that doesn't sound like just random noise. I like how the effects/voices enhance the kick of that bassline, and the buildup to the drop is SOOOOO amazing! The speed is also something I like, since I tend to enjoy faster music over slow relaxing music.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 6, 2016)

Been listening to a lot of jazz fusion lately.  One group I found that I've enjoyed is called Hiroshima.  They've been around since the 1980s and are still releasing albums.






Amazon.com: hiroshima: CDs & Vinyl


----------



## CoolWildGroovy (Aug 1, 2016)

Just bought this and am in LOVE with it aaaah. Really love finding small bands.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Wouldn't really call it a "discovery", because I'd heard of Ween since they appeared in the South Park episode of "Chef Aid", which I saw when it first came out. Then heard them perform "Fancy Pants" on Crank Yankers a few years later and enjoyed it. As I got older and started going to shows that was one of the songs that would come on between bands at my favorite concert hall. It was toe-tapping but also kinda silly, so I thought "ugh, not for me."
One day, about a year ago- I decided to listen to "Fancy Pants" again and let Youtube play another song from their album. Blew me away. Their station on my Pandora is my best station and I play it all the time at work.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

But if you like acoustic reggae and island music, check out Nahko.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

I was tweeting about Crying's new album the day it came out and my friend pointed me towards Jeff Rosenstock's WORRY. which released on the same day.

Its quickly become one of my favourite albums of all time


----------



## redfox7777 (Jan 1, 2017)

My last discovery was the genre electro swing and the funny thing is that the first video I've seen on youtube was with anthropomorphic animals ^_^


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 1, 2017)

Blue October, specifically calling you, hate me, into the ocean. The Killers, specifically spaceman, mr.brightside, all these things that ive done, when you were young. These bands/songs arnt new to me, but Ive rediscovered them and they've just resonated with me so much and I cant stop playing them all one after the other. Recently Ive been struggling and these songs describe my emotions better than I can. I feel too much, it gets confusing and usually I dont even know what im feeling, just if its good or bad. Sorry for party rocking fellow furs.


----------



## heteroclite (Jan 1, 2017)

I discovered Cake recently.
All hail Cake.


----------



## Chups (Jan 1, 2017)

redfox7777 said:


> My last discovery was the genre electro swing and the funny thing is that the first video I've seen on youtube was with anthropomorphic animals ^_^



I knew electro swing but not this one ! This one is really great and the animation is incredible


----------



## heteroclite (Jan 1, 2017)

I was reintroduced to Johnny Cash by my dad back in December.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 2, 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 introduced me to this. Definitely one of the most fun hip-hop songs I've heard.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 2, 2017)

I've had Bohemian Rhypsody stuck in my head for about a week.


----------



## Storok (Jan 2, 2017)

i cant get Kid Cudi & Kanye West with "Erase Me" out of my head


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Temper Trap, The Naked And Famous, and Young The Giant.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 8, 2017)

Talking Heads - Remain in Light. My first album this year, and the one I enjoy _a lot. _It has a somewhat legendary status (as far as appearing in many "best albums in history" lists), but i avoided it for a long time, since I'm not really into long-winded Doors-esque rock (which is what I thought of this band after listening to "Psycho Killer"). Damn I was misled - it's some of the funkiest, catchiest, most intricate New Wave I ever heard in my life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 8, 2017)

redfox7777 said:


> My last discovery was the genre electro swing and the funny thing is that the first video I've seen on youtube was with anthropomorphic animals ^_^


Wow! Liked it!


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 9, 2017)

That a pinball game could have good music.


----------



## NocturneFox! (Jan 9, 2017)

Check this out B)


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 11, 2017)

Eskimo Callboy- Crystals.

Pretty much mostly listen to metal, but this is a nice blend of EDM and hardcore.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

2016 election results are what I recently discovered and I absolutely love it!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 6, 2017)

Years ago I rescued a a pile of old vinyl LP albums that someone had set out with their trash to be sent to the landfill. I stopped my car and piled all the LPs in, figuring I'd get around to them eventually. Most of them I went through long ago, but I recently got around to cleaning and listening to one of the straggler albums, and went out after that to buy four more albums from the band. They are The Pentangle, a tight-sounding jazz-influenced British folk rock act whose sound and ethos seemed watercolored (as most popular culture was at that time) by a bit of the psychedelic.











I love what these guys were doing (and how), and I've enjoyed recognizing their sound as the roots for later music I already knew and loved.


----------



## Royn (Feb 6, 2017)

Stumbled across this a few days ago, and now... yep, stuck in my head...  Turns out I like these musical freaks.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 6, 2017)

redfox7777 said:


> My last discovery was the genre electro swing and the funny thing is that the first video I've seen on youtube was with anthropomorphic animals ^_^



Yes yes! I just came across them too! Love them so much, bought 2 of their albums.

That song was the first one I saw from them too!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

redfox7777 said:


> My last discovery was the genre electro swing and the funny thing is that the first video I've seen on youtube was with anthropomorphic animals ^_^


This is a fantastic song, I used to have this on repeat non-stop a few months ago.
Recently I've become slightly addicted to the Initial D anime and the music associated to that... I'm not talking about the running in the 90's meme (although it isn't a bad song)
I'm talking about this:


Spoiler: Youtube Videos







 This one is the calmest of the three, but still sounds cool.




 This one always cheers me up  It sounds so happy!




 And this is like just all kinds of awesome.


I really think it sounds really good, even though I don't understand a word of Japanese, and the English words strewn throughout the songs are kinda flawed. Count me as a fan of this.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 26, 2017)

Probably the Portland metal/noise label Vrasubatlat, particularly these guys. This stuff can take paint off your walls.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

A band called Bridges to Nowhere.




It's not too bad.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 26, 2017)

im loving post modernjukebox covers, they make everythingnbetter!

www.youtube.com: PostmodernJukebox
<yt>


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

TOPAZ... Really weird but good.


----------



## Knotso (Jun 1, 2017)

I wouldn't necessarily call it recent but I've had Waterparks on repeat since I found them and that was about a month and a half ago


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Jun 2, 2017)

Well I've been listening to Genesis quite a bit lately... One album of theirs, We Can't Dance.. I've just been hooked onto it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 2, 2017)

Friend of mine sent me a song from Last Alliance. I love them


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2017)

One word: Celtic.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jun 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> One word: Celtic.


You're welcome


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> You're welcome


<3


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)

Recently I been getting into covers, I'd normally ignore just singing music in front of a cam in a room videos but been recently I found it to be fun you really need to find poeple that you can enjoy.
also been hoping to find more poeple to look for if anyone can recommend some youtube singers that be great.


----------



## Iovic (Jun 5, 2017)

This is only the second movement. The whole thing is 21 minutes.


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Jun 5, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Recently I been getting into covers, I'd normally ignore just singing music in front of a cam in a room videos but been recently I found it to be fun you really need to find poeple that you can enjoy.
> also been hoping to find more poeple to look for if anyone can recommend some youtube singers that be great.


I know of one singer on Youtube. But I don't think his style is what you're looking for... More metal based... Yeah.


----------



## Ryon (Jul 13, 2017)

I discovered:

RUELLE





KODALINE





NOVO AMOR





MISSIO





SEAFRET


----------



## SSaudiicsitdiec (Jul 21, 2017)

I discovered jacob collier 3 months ago. He might be the most talented, hardworking young artist out there right now. If you have the time, i would strongly recommend giving him a listen.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 21, 2017)

This really strikes a chord with me for some reason.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Water Draco (Sep 15, 2017)

Somehow the album Bloom by RÜFÜS along with album Karuna by Aaren San have got on to my repeat playlist. Also the new Gary Newman album Savage landed today.

RÜFÜS - Innerbloom





Aaren San - Nirvana
https://youtu.be/c_k11jFi0-w 

Gary Numan - And It All Began With You


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 24, 2017)

This entire album right here is my most recent discovery. It's absolutely <3.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 15, 2017)

I discovered this, its now my ring tone




....


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 16, 2017)

Just been to see the Gary Numan Savage Tour which was excellent, and the supporting act was Jayce Lewis who I had never heard before.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Oct 20, 2017)

Catchy


----------



## Dreamcaster145 (Oct 21, 2017)

I've been listening to this specific song by Brian Eno lately, 2/2 from his album, "Ambient 1: Music for Airports"

It's such a beautiful song to me. It's simplistic, but I think it truly captures the feeling that comes with being alone in an airport terminal in the dead of night. To some it may be eerie, or even anxious. I however, find it calming and joyous.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 21, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Somehow the album Bloom by RÜFÜS along with album Karuna by Aaren San have got on to my repeat playlist. Also the new Gary Newman album Savage landed today.
> 
> RÜFÜS - Innerbloom
> 
> ...




RÜFÜS!!!!! Just played in my city, I was so bummed that I could not go!!


----------



## Loreleir (Nov 5, 2017)

@aloveablebunny That reminds me of when Caravan Palace came to my city and I couldn't make it TnT

I recently got a song pack on Deemo and it had this song. I really like it. I'll have to look into more of Ujico*'s stuff.


----------



## Catolo (Nov 5, 2017)

Recently I started to get into Southern music...hillbilly?...I'm not sure what it is. But I started listening to these bands that have a new noise i haven't heard considering todays norm!

The Dead South





Mitch King





The Devil Makes Three





Bonus! Modern swing(?)
Big Bad Vodoo Daddy


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

Catolo said:


> Recently I started to get into Southern music...hillbilly?...I'm not sure what it is. But I started listening to these bands that have a new noise i haven't heard considering todays norm!
> 
> The Dead South
> 
> ...



I think the music style you're looking for is a mix of Indie, folk, and bluegrass. I dig it!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 5, 2017)

This came out the other week, interesting/ambitious visuals, trippy sci-fi narrative:


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 5, 2017)

Julien Baker - Her music is so touching, heart-felt, and easy on the ears.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 10, 2017)

It's more a genre than a band/artist, buuuuuuut....................JUMPSTYLE!!!!!!!! I wanna start producing this so bad but I got stuff to do before that ;-;


----------



## Catolo (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't know. But I do know this!
....
"_Everybody is a bit of a cunt sometimes!"





_


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 13, 2017)

Coucheron, thanks to Marketplace. They make a regular habit of choosing some sweet (IMO) music for the breaks


----------



## Karatine (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 14, 2017)

My recent discovery, great jam after a listening a few times


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't know how I went through life not knowing this band existed, but this is the best speed metal I've ever heard.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

just bought my first pepper coyote cd at anthro northwest... eh... I really WANT to like them because of what they sing about, but I cant get over the whole country sound to them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


>


I really like Thievery's album Saudade. All around a brilliant album that one.

I've been listening to a lot of atmospheric metal lately. Sort of a brother for post rock, only a bit rougher.
Most of the albums are just background music tbh, but it's alright mood music for stuff that requires you to be aggressive and calm at the same time, such as flying combat simulators.
Currently listening to: 




It's kinda mediocre tbh, but still listenable.


----------



## 134 (Nov 15, 2017)

Beast in Black






normally i don't listen to this kind of music i prefer 80's but this song has something special 

While writing this I discovered another nice Song


----------



## 134 (Nov 15, 2017)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I sometimes listen to stuff from the Red Army Choir, not folk i know, but its where it started off for me. That or you can see the stuff just posted


Yeah me too as an example i like Katyusha I listen very often to it


----------



## Dongding (Nov 15, 2017)

Michael Jackson. Gettin' into his stuff real good lately.

Elvis too.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Beast in Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HELL YEAH! \m/

I was literally about to post beast in black


----------



## 134 (Nov 15, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> HELL YEAH! \m/
> 
> I was literally about to post beast in black



Nice!


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 15, 2017)

old but gold, cant believe it took me so long to find it


----------



## 134 (Nov 15, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> old but gold, cant believe it took me so long to find it



Your Song reminds me of one of my favourites.

Two years ago I discovered this song ( that was before Trump used it for his shit) and I learned how to play it on my bass guitar.
I like it very much!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

Ti Amo Speciale - _Ti Amo_


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Your Song reminds me of one of my favourites.
> i prefer 80's but this song has something special


And you dare to hide this information from me?
Awesome neil young song, i thought he's much more chillly o.o
Where people like you hid the last years? I really start to like you.
And uh, to the topic of origin:
I last night discovered this here




found it cool, i made me a note to check them out soon.


----------



## 134 (Dec 7, 2017)

It's satire.


----------



## SuperSniperEagleMan (Dec 10, 2017)

Devil's Choir by Digital Daggers. Good song.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ariala (Dec 12, 2017)

I recently discovered the radio remix of "Somebody That I Used To Know" by Gotye, and I can't stop listening to it - I'm surprised at how much a fake drum machine can boost the sound of a song.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 12, 2017)

The person who made these three:

Aka apparently the dude who makes the music for Geometry Dash


----------



## Amiir (Dec 12, 2017)

This isn't so much a discovery as it is a re-discovery. The following are 2 songs that I really liked as a kid, it's nice to hear them again after so long


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 12, 2017)

Not super recent, but I've been listening to a lot of Johnny Hollow lately.


----------



## Catolo (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey there everyone! Found these tonight after being sleepless!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

silveredgreen said:


> The person who made these three:
> 
> Aka apparently the dude who makes the music for Geometry Dash


OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!

YES! Holy shit, thanks for introducing me to this artist, love. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!
> 
> YES! Holy shit, thanks for introducing me to this artist, love. I truly appreciate it!



Ah you're welcome! The music he makes is damn good and i'm happy to introduce someone else to his stuff!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

These people could need some love and attention for the good quality.

Only 205 subs, and I am the 204th. Sad, really.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

I just heard these guys doing a radio session while I was getting some dinner together.  Kind of like a cheerier Throbbing Gristle or something, so I liked it a lot.  I'll have to check them out further.


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I just heard these guys doing a radio session while I was getting some dinner together.  Kind of like a cheerier Throbbing Gristle or something, so I liked it a lot.  I'll have to check them out further.



Oooooh, that's quite curious! One doesn't hear Throbbing Gristle mentioned too often, especially a 'cheerier' version : P Have seen PTV a number of times, and those were great shows, sad Genesis is not doing too well, now, sure hope he makes it. On that note:






(oddly, was at this show, and now, somebody has posted it! ah, memories...)

(not so much a discovery, as a rediscovery, here)


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

I do love Throbbing Gristle, but it's all so dark and bleak feeling that it's only occasionally I get into the mood to listen to it.  A drummer friend of mine managed to bump into Cosey on a train last year and was really entertainingly starstruck about it.  
Thinking about it, the Meatraffle track reminds me a little of Scritti Politti before they went pop too - I think it's the post-punk guitar and mumbly vocalist.


----------



## Rant (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Feb 2, 2018)

This showed up on my Youtube suggestions and I've been listening to it non-stop since last night.


----------



## Rumby (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 6, 2018)

I knew Skálmöld for some time now, but was completely unaware that they actually teamed up with an orchestra at some point. If there's a limit to how mind blown one can be, I certainly crossed it.


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

For me it's been the OST of Endless Space 2. I love the style of music it has and the feelings and thought it provokes. It really tickles my scifi itch.


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2018)

The new era of Ezra Furman!

Can't wait to see him and Ezra Furman The Visions this weekenend, down in DC, am so excited to hear songs from the new Transangelic Exodus album. It has elements of glamrock, post-punk, plus, there's a cello, and a tenor sax.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 8, 2018)

Once they stood with pride, face to face with enemy
When cannons shot for the first time
They in close formation, defending polish lands
Sacrificed their lives, they didn't know that:

In front of us the simbol of White Eagle, colours of our flags appear on marches. In our memory are those days of victorious fights and polish blood.

As you in the past, we are here and now
We need to fight again till death
Even the enemy is under veil of lies
He will die soon, he need to know that

In front of us the simbol of White Eagle, colours of our flags appear on marches. In our memory are those days of victorious fights and polish blood.

In front of us the simbol of White Eagle, colours of our flags appear on marches. In our memory are those days of victorious fights and polish blood.

Faith in victory has given them strenght
to fight till last drop of blood
Enemie's sword impaled in our heart
Spat banner white and red, but we will rise

In front of us the simbol of White Eagle, colours of our flags appear on marches. In our memory are those days of victorious fights and polish blood.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2018)

Devin Townsend's demos


----------



## paris (Mar 11, 2018)

Mine has been this very tiny indie band called Neaptide! Agitated Honey Bees has been such an earworm for me recently tbh.


----------



## charlesgray (Mar 19, 2018)

I recently really started liking queens of the stone age and listening too their album Villains there are a few others around the same genre that i’ve started listening too as well


----------



## scythemouse (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd only been remotely aware of what Jeroen Tel had done, but I never really listened until now.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 20, 2018)

semi recent


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 26, 2018)

This is one of my bf's favorite songs and I haven't heard it since I was a kid.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 26, 2018)

the space ambient band who did this


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 31, 2018)

I ran into Hasley recently. I feel like this is long overdue.


----------



## EbonyShadowCat (Mar 31, 2018)

Sometime in 2016 i ran into a band called RED.
it wasn't my very first time listening to them since i heard one of their songs in 2014 and then in 2015 i found another song, but this song is what got me into the band:




They've been my favourite band ever since.
I do run into other things i like as well. I ran into Halsey a little bit ago and i enjoy her music, i also enjoy music from Voltaire (not to be confused with the person from historic times), and even more recent, my chemical romance.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 5, 2018)

charlesgray said:


> I recently really started liking queens of the stone age and listening too their album Villains there are a few others around the same genre that i’ve started listening too as well



I love Villians. It feels like the perfect blend of Songs for the Dead and Era Vulgaris


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 5, 2018)

this:


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 6, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> this:



I need to listen HARDER but i liked Fever Ray's debut better so far


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 6, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> I need to listen HARDER but i liked Fever Ray's debut better so far


I agree, the debut been pretty good so far but I sorta miss the knife.


----------



## Edgyeen (Apr 7, 2018)

Glass Animals.

Been listening for a few days now. I  love them so much and so far, I have yet to hear a song by them that I dislike.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I agree, the debut been pretty good so far but I sorta miss the knife.



did you like shaking the habitual or not? I have a furry musician friend who like REALLY likes it

fever ray debut felt like that, like 'next knife project is going to be really weird so here's an unofficial knife album that's more traditional just in case'

really only Silent Shout was like what I'm thinking of though, the old stuff is this whole other kind of kitsch


----------



## Deathless (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 11, 2018)

recently I ran into a Canadian pop-rock band called Mariana's Trench, and...
omgg
listen to this


----------



## MelloFello1967 (Apr 11, 2018)

60s psychedelic rock. Instantly became my new favorite genre. 

Doors, Beatles, Byrds, Jimi Hendrix, you name it...


----------



## AllTheWrongPieces (Jun 19, 2018)

Arcane Roots, Landslide. Heard it by vhance on the radio and I can't stop listening to it, it's beautiful!


----------



## Stealtheart (Jun 19, 2018)

Found this channel that does remixes and electronic music attached to A E S T H E T I C Cold War footage, and this one in particular has had me jamming for weeks.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jun 28, 2018)

rediscovered my childhood music, whats mainly 2000s alt rock and a few pop pieces. especially Lenny kravitz, fly away.


----------



## Yumus (Jul 5, 2018)

TV on the Radio, they had one song ("DLZ") that was on Breaking Bad which got me into them


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 12, 2018)

OMFG !!!!

Nine Inch Nails - Metal but with Gary Newman doing the Vocals!!!!!!!!!!

_Want track with Newman vocals... Throws money at screen!!!






_


----------



## Joni (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Marcl (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 19, 2018)

This girl does really really good vocal covers of popular Korean and anime themes. I love it.


----------



## real time strategist (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't really like electronic music, but for some reason this song kind of sounds good and I can't stop listening to the whole album now, even though it sounds like the music the aliens put on when they start probing my ass.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 23, 2018)

I've found a group called Sound'n'Grace while listening to a radio. I know, not English, but their songs are quite uplifting, trust me  .


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 23, 2018)

This


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 15, 2018)

And "YouTube Up Next" is good for something:


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 15, 2018)

I found this, and I've now been listening to all of their music.
I love the Folk-y/EDM sound to it.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 15, 2018)

Not quite what you had in mind, but I just discovered mynoise.net
It's a background noise/music site where you can adjust each track to your liking. There's like... at least 8 slider bars per track and you can even listen to how other people have set it. It's really nice for inspiration and concentration.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 15, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Not quite what you had in mind, but I just discovered mynoise.net
> It's a background noise/music site where you can adjust each track to your liking. There's like... at least 8 slider bars per track and you can even listen to how other people have set it. It's really nice for inspiration and concentration.


I have not heard of this site before...But you just change the way I use the internet. 0_0


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 15, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I have not heard of this site before...But you just change the way I use the internet. 0_0


Glad I could help! I was super excited when I found it. 
The "brain hacking" stuff they have is pretty trippy too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 17, 2018)

Honestly, my music taste is literally all over the place, so my style in music depends on what I'm feeling and if it sounds good to me yknow?

Though I'm pretty sure that people have seen this (if you're on the animation side of Youtube), but I kinda like how dark this song is in a way.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 17, 2018)

Slayer. I got into Slayer wayyyyy too late (aka while they're on their farewell tour at the moment). I'm only just now getting into their music, but hey, good music is good music haha!


----------



## Joni (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Aug 31, 2018)

This song just came out and I really can't stop listening to it!


----------



## light tear drop (Sep 2, 2018)

There is a channel on youtube called "discovering music" just type the name of the channel then put "badass" and I like anything there


----------



## Rant (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 3, 2018)

And I just decided to read HF-thread in /ra…


----------



## Deathless (Sep 14, 2018)

THESE GUYS! Weapons of Anew! Saw them live at my last show and they're amazing!


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Sep 20, 2018)

For me this week, it has been Joey Purp. His album QUARTERTHING has some really good songs on it that I have been listening to repeatedly the last few days, especially "Godbody" and "Elastic".


----------

